# Elan Valley Pipeline - Bringewood Chase



## thewhiteroom23 (Dec 21, 2008)

Opened in 1904 to transport water from Elan Valley to Birmingham part of the pipeline, inspection buildings and aquaducts can be visible dotted around the countryside. The length of the pipeline is 118km. Here are a few from Bringewood Chase near Ludlow:
An aquaduct:





An inspection building:








Another one:





You can see the course of the pipeline running through the forest: The water is gravity fed, so no need for pumps:




The first aquaduct close up:




Another inspection "thing":




Another aquaduct:




Underneath it:


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2008)

This is great...so many interesting things. It's really interesting to see structures followed through the countryside like this. Love the inspection buildings. Nice work.


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 21, 2008)

amazing piece of engineering.

I think i've seen traces of it in the Wyre Forest - N of Bewdley.


----------



## thewhiteroom23 (Dec 21, 2008)

borntobemild said:


> amazing piece of engineering.
> 
> I think i've seen traces of it in the Wyre Forest - N of Bewdley.


Yes it crosses the River Severn there somewhere


----------

